# NVIDIA driver update causes black screen



## BMW rulez (Jun 27, 2008)

2 days ago I downloaded and installed the update for my graphics card: *NVIDIA GEFORCE GT 425M (CUDA 1GB)* and it has caused lots of problems.

When I go onto YouTube and try to watch a video, my screen will go black for 2 or 3 seconds and go back on. I get a dialogue box on my taskbar. I have attached it as an image to make it easier.

Thanks TSF staff, you've helped me a lot in the past and I am very grateful :thumb:

P.S. I wasn't sure if this was in the correct forum, so it can be moved if need be.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you try rolling back to the previous driver I 'am guessing that worked without issue


----------



## BMW rulez (Jun 27, 2008)

I tried but I'm still getting problems.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Uninstall the card from device manager and the software from Programs and features and reboot. Windows should find it and reinstall the drivers.


----------



## BMW rulez (Jun 27, 2008)

Amd_Man said:


> Uninstall the card from device manager and the software from Programs and features and reboot. Windows should find it and reinstall the drivers.


I have lots of different programs in my Programs and Features menu.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow Nvidia sure installs lots of crapware! Just try the driver then and let it reinstall.


----------



## BMW rulez (Jun 27, 2008)

It came with my Asus, and you wouldn't believe the amount of bloatware the laptop came with. Ridiculous.

I uninstalled the NVIDIA driver via the device manager, and it just finished installing it (and I restarted my PC again).

Will let you know in the next hour or so if the problem persists. :whistling:


----------



## BMW rulez (Jun 27, 2008)

I just received a black screen. I don't think the reinstall did too much. What now


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Did you update the driver from Nvidias website? If so you should download it from Asus as they are the laptops manufacture.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What model is the laptop?
If it's one of the newer Intel/Nvidia switchable graphics models update/reinstall the Intel video driver also.


----------



## BMW rulez (Jun 27, 2008)

Wrench97 said:


> What model is the laptop?
> If it's one of the newer Intel/Nvidia switchable graphics models update/reinstall the Intel video driver also.


It's an Asus N53Jq

I'm not sure if it's one of the intel switchable models, as I bought it in Febuary 2011.

I tried downgrading and it seems fine so far...

I don't want to stay on an out of date version though. Will I need an intel video driver update too?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No you do not have the switchable graphics, the next newer platform would be where it starts.

Being a laptop the driver is most likely modified by Asus to fit the power and heat design of the unit and will have to come through them not Nvidia.


----------



## BMW rulez (Jun 27, 2008)

I tried downgrading the Nvidia driver, and it's worked.

If I want to upgrade, do I need to download the update from Nvidia and Asus for it to work properly?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

One or the other, Where did you D/L the problem driver from?


----------



## BMW rulez (Jun 27, 2008)

I got an update via the Nvidia Control Panel on my taskbar, and it asked if I wanted an update, and It downloaded and installed it without me having to go to their main site.

Maybe it was just a one time of situation.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you see again skip it until at least the next version.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You know I would avoid all video driver updates unless there is an issue you know a particular update will fix because in recent years I have seen nothing but trouble with these and the very last thing I would do is any driver updates at all through Windows Update especially.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> You know I would avoid all video driver updates unless there is an issue you know a particular update will fix because in recent years I have seen nothing but trouble with these and the very last thing I would do is any driver updates at all through Windows Update especially.


Good advice! I stick with one that works for that very reason. Updating them is not needed unless it addresses an issue that is happening.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If you are gaming, video driver update do come into play, as many are to fix or patch issues with certain games, have enhancements for others, other driver updates are also done to fix security issues with the driver or to patch after or sometimes even before a windows update/service pack is applied to keep the system running smoothly.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Hence the words "unless it addresses an issue"!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

They all address an issue.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Wrench97 said:


> They all address an issue.


Not if you're not experiencing any issues. Mine has wanted me to update for weeks now but I'm not experiencing any issues. I've updated thousands of computers graphics drivers and experienced nothing but issues after doing so with a large majority of them. Difference is I work everyday in the field and you do not!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You got it!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I believe this is solved for the op


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If updates are available it's best to apply the updates regardless of our new resident troll's opinion. That's what they are produced for, many will enhance the device where you don't even realize there is a problem.
No matter how many 100,s of thousand's of PC's you fix a week.......................


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm no troll just don't like you who does not work in the field questioning people who do. I wouldn't go to your work place and do that. I also never said a thousand a week!! I know more about computers than you'll ever know wrench!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok guys enough this is not the place to behave like this


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Sorry Joeten, you're right!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Hey folks we are on the same team here and I also have seldom seen any good come from updating video or audio drivers especially and in many cases have lost video all together from doing so so lets not get personal here. I don't know about thousands but I guess I can say hundreds and most of them turned into issues requiring uninstalling the driver and reinstalling old driver.
Years ago everyone used to advise always updating video drivers when they first came out but many of us have seen way too many problems is all and I have gone out on enough service calls where video drivers updated in Vista and Windows 7 by users caused failed booting issues.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok points made please drop things and lets move on


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Fine I surrender, everybody stop updating and go back to DOS there won't any issues. 
I mean after all Win95, 98, ME, XP, 7, and 8 are nothing but updates right?


----------



## BMW rulez (Jun 27, 2008)

After reading all the friendly banter, I'll probably wait until the next update!

Thanks:

Wrench97
Amd_Man
joeten
Rich-M

This can be locked


----------

